# Corn is up 10% over the last 3 weeks or so.



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Just sayin.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Watch for social protests in poor countries where food costs take up a very large part of the overall family budget. For Americans, IF we live just on corn, a 10% price increase for a household budget category which takes only 12% of our household budget means we need to reallocate only 1.2% of our spending elsewhere in order to compensate. Now look at Egypt where families spend nearly 50% of their household budget on food, meaning that the same price increase requires them to reallocate 5% of their other household spending in order to free up the money to buy their food.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Also, a large portion of crop exports from the US travel through the Gulf via the Mississippi River, which is running dry thanks to Corp of Engineer decisions and low temps in the northern areas of the river and it's tributaries, so fewer barges carrying lighter loads.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

One thing you need to note about the corn we are growing in this country is much of it is a hybrid used only in fuel production. We need to get back to basics and grow food. GB


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Also, a large portion of crop exports from the US travel through the Gulf via the Mississippi River, which is running dry thanks to Corp of Engineer decisions and low temps in the northern areas of the river and it's tributaries, so fewer barges carrying lighter loads.


There is no water in the river. Not sure how you can blame the engineers for that.



GrinnanBarrett said:


> One thing you need to note about the corn we are growing in this country is much of it is a hybrid used only in fuel production. We need to get back to basics and grow food. GB


GB. Only a minute fraction of the corn grown is fuel specific.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> There is no water in the river. Not sure how you can blame the engineers for that.


I didn't blame them. I 'thanked' them.  j/k
Fact is, they aren't authorized to make decisions about the Mississippi based on barge traffic, which usually leads them to make decisions upstream that may not be beneficial to the downstream commerce issues. They did speed up dredging the Mississippi, but frozen water upstream combined with the midwest drought has countered this effort these last few months.


----------

